# AIRCRAFT NEAR MISS AND UNUSUAL EVENT COMPILATION #1



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some of these are classic "what the heck" moments.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM4G1Toe3h0_


----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

Good video!


----------

